# Poor Man's Biscuits and Gravy



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 1, 2017)

Someone I know posted the following:



> Door to door gravy and biscuits. I'm telling you, it's an untapped market.



Led me to the following:

*The poor man's version of good biscuits and gravy*:

One quart of Half and Half
Two rolls Jimmy Dean Hot Sausage
One can biscuits
One three quart saucepan
5 generous tablespoons of flour
One flour duster

- Slice portion of one roll of sausage into six patties, fry them in saucepan (prevents grease splatter) and set them aside, leaving grease in the pan.
- Dice up remaining sausage with the second sausage roll and cook to brown in the saucepan.
- Add Half and Half to saucepan with the sausage therein and bring to 320 degrees (med to med high setting)
- Wait for the mixture in the pot to start showing heat fumes
- Now use flour duster to add flour slowly in the saucepan to avoid clumping to the mixture in the saucepan
- Begin cooking biscuits, usually 14-25 minutes depending upon brand
- Keep stirring the pot and dusting with flour until thickened.
- Reduce heat to low

When done, split biscuits apart and apply generous amounts of sausage gravy on serving plate.

Add microwaved for 30 s., two sausage patties on top of plate and serve with cold milk in _very very very very cold_ freezer frosted glasses.

Serves 3-4 assuming 8 biscuits per can.

Naps will come upon you about one hour or so afterwards.






AMR

Reactions: Like 3


----------

